
(Homeless to Success) Help KickStart My Media Career - SkyyT
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/skyyt/skyytmoda
======
SkyyT
I am an upcoming author who has begun my exploration into film. I have been
homeless for one year but I have not allowed that to stop me from filming and
writing my books. I do not want sympathy because I know several of you are
hard working people and I believe that that is what I need to strive to be. I
have spent many nights in prayer and upset with God and myself for this
frustrating season. I know that many will also assume that I’m milking a story
about being homeless, but I assure you that I’m being genuine. The reason I am
reaching out to people via different forums is because after a year I have
managed to film my content, and write 3 novels. I have completed everything I
need to do to be successful, and all that is now missing is funding. If you
cannot provide funding I ask that you take the time to view my YouTube channel
and share it because views eventually equate revenue. I hope that many of you
would find it in your heart to support me and not see me as a lost cause. I
have two previous published books entitled Misandrist, and Tangled intimacy.
They both can be found on Amazon website under the author name SkyyT. My
ultimate goal is to reach the Forbes list and a very successful person told me
that the people who would help me reach my potential would be strangers. Oh
how that has been true, the people closest to me don’t support me but that is
because I feel there minds are to small to dream big. I will not my quest to
success. With me being homeless I still have managed to finish everything I
felt would lead me out of poverty. Please take the time to give my work a look
and find it in your heart to help me reach my vision. In closing, please
remember that money isn’t the only thing that can help me; I would be grateful
for the views and sharing of my YouTube channel. Be Blessed

